# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Helen cunninghams going to b in corrie

## Angeltigger

Helen cunninghams going to b in corrie

helen cunninghams going to b in corrie, She will be Liz Toyboyâs mum, it will be this week or early next week

Don't know if it true that why i put it in the Rumour Mill So don't have a go

----------


## Luna

who's the toy boy?

----------


## pinkles14

The toy boy is someone called andy

----------


## Bad Wolf

shouldnt this be in CORRIE spoilers or hollyoaks general as it concerns a pst member of the show?????

----------


## Angeltigger

But it might have been a rumor

----------

